# Europa League 2012-2013



## Tifo'o (7 Agosto 2012)

Quest'anno l'edizione di Europe Legue sarà "lusso", infatti ci saranno delle squadre di grande livello come:







_La finale si disputerà All' Amsterdam Arena il 15 maggio 2013_


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2012)

*griglia di partenza*






Si comincia così:

ITALIA 4 squadre
GERMANIA 4 squadre
SPAGNA 3 squadre
FRANCIA 3 squadre
PORTOGALLO 3 squadre
INGHILTERRA 3 squadre
OLANDA 2 squadre
RUSSIA 2 squadre
UCRAINA 2 squadre
BELGIO 2 squadre
SVIZZERA 2 squadre
REP CECA 2 squadre
NORVEGIA 2 squadre
SVEZIA 2 squadre
ISRAELE 2 squadre

altre nazioni 1 squadra


----------



## Barragan (31 Agosto 2012)

Esultare per aver raggiunto i gironi di Coppa Uefa. E' tornata l'Inter


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

Barragan ha scritto:


> Esultare per aver raggiunto i gironi di Coppa Uefa. E' tornata l'Inter



Moratti l'ho visto scatenatissimo


----------



## E81 (31 Agosto 2012)

preghiamo che le nostre vadano avanti il più possibile... per il ranking ovviamente


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2012)

guarda che le fasce che hai pubblicato son sbagliate. quelle giuste le ho messe io sopra...

l'anderlecht è in champions nel girone del milan, tu l'hai messo qua in seconda fascia!?!


----------



## juventino (31 Agosto 2012)

Penso che dopo il sorteggio di oggi, salvo sorprese possiamo già salutare l'Udinese (magari in questo modo impareranno a vendere e non svendere). Per la Lazio è durissima, mentre Inter e Napoli passeranno agevolmente imho.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2012)

*Fase a gironi*

*GRUPPO A*
Liverpool (ENG)
UDINESE
Young Boys (SUI)
Anzhi (RUS)

*GRUPPO B*
Atletico (ESP)
Hapoel T.A. (ISR)
Plzen (CZE)
Academica (POR)

*GRUPPO C*
Marsiglia (FRA)
Fenerbache (TUR)
Gladbach (GER)
AEL Limassol (CYP)

*GRUPPO D*
Bordeaux (FRA)
Brugge (BEL)
Newcastle (ENG)
Maritimo (POR)

*GRUPPO E*
Stuttgart (GER)
Kobenhavn (DEN)
Steaua (ROM)
Molde (NOR)

*GRUPPO F*
PSV (NED)
NAPOLI
Dnipro (UKR)
AIK (SWE)

*GRUPPO G*
Sporting CP (POR)
Basel (SUI)
Genk (BEL)
Videoton (HUN)

*GRUPPO H*
INTER
Rubin (RUS)
Partizan (SRB)
Neftchi (AZE)

*GRUPPO I*
Lione (FRA)
Athletic Club (ESP)
Sparta Praha (CZE)
Hapoel Shmona (ISR)

*GRUPPO J*
Tottenham (ENG)
Panathinaikos (GRE)
LAZIO
Maribor (SLO)

*GRUPPO K*
Bayer 04 Leverkusen (GER)
Metalist (UKR)
Rosenborg (NOR)
SK Rapid (AUT)

*GRUPPO L*
Twente (NED)
Hannover 96 (GER)
Levante (ESP)
Helsingborg (SWE)


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2012)

Bene Napoli, Inter. La Lazio deve stare attenta. L'Udinese secondo me non ce la fa.


----------



## Bawert (31 Agosto 2012)

Inter e Napoli possono e devono entrare ai 16esimi come primi.
La Lazio può passare perché il Pana e il Maribor non sono grandi ostacoli, e col Tottenaham arriva seconda.
Nel girone dell'Udinese possono uscire come passare tutte, il Liverpool non é più quello di qualche anno fa, infatti per come é entrato nell'EL non é affatto la favorita, che é l'Anzhi che però a grandi livelli é tutto da testare.


----------



## Hammer (31 Agosto 2012)

secondo me la lazio passa. inter e napoli passano tranquille, l'udinese ha già il cappio al collo


----------



## Sindaco (31 Agosto 2012)

A sto giro abbiamo quattro squadre in partenza, più la juve che si aggiungerà dopo i gironi di Champions troll.
Chissà se riusciamo a portarne almeno una in semifinale, magari eliminando in corso d'opera squadre francesi, portoghesi e tedesche...


----------



## Van The Man (31 Agosto 2012)

Al netto dall'affontare seriamente la competizione, Inter, Napoli e Lazio non possono avere troppi problemi. L'Udinese è praticamente spacciata, avendo avversari forti (anche se sul Liverpool ho tantissimi dubbi) e soprattutto avendo un organico mediamente mediocre


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

secondo me possono passare tutte e 4..l'inter ha un girone facile sulla carta ma che potrebbe avere un riscontro negativo sul campionato..andare a giocare in russia,serbia e azerbaijan il giovedì sera e tornare il venerdi mattina non è piacevole ed è sicuramente stancante per non parlare delle temperature invernali..napoli non dovrebbe avere problemi...la lazio ha discrete possibilità e secondo me anche l'udinese potrebbe passare


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> secondo me possono passare tutte e 4..l'inter ha un girone facile sulla carta ma che potrebbe avere un riscontro negativo sul campionato..andare a giocare in russia,serbia e azerbaijan il giovedì sera e tornare il venerdi mattina non è piacevole ed è sicuramente stancante per non parlare delle temperature invernali..napoli non dovrebbe avere problemi...la lazio ha discrete possibilità e secondo me anche l'udinese potrebbe passare


La Lazio secondo me avrà molte difficoltà, non è proprio un girone facile ed in oltre non so quanto vogliano puntare alla EL.


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

avrà si difficoltà ma ha la possibilità di passare..maribor e panathinaikos non sono di certo imbattibili!!!
la cosa più divertente sarà vedere gli interisti disertare la trasferta di belgrado,altrimenti botte assicurate


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> avrà si difficoltà ma ha la possibilità di passare..maribor e panathinaikos non sono di certo imbattibili!!!
> la cosa più divertente sarà vedere gli interisti disertare la trasferta di belgrado,altrimenti botte assicurate



Lo scorso anno la lazio faticò a passare pareggiando col Vaslui eh


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Lo scorso anno la lazio faticò a passare pareggiando col Vaslui eh



dipende tutto da come affrontano la competizione con il nuovo allenatore..reja se ne è sempre sbattuto dell'europa league


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> dipende tutto da come affrontano la competizione con il nuovo allenatore..reja se ne è sempre sbattuto dell'europa league



Spero che le italiane quest'anno prendano l'Europa League sul serio.


----------



## ReyMilan (1 Settembre 2012)

Inter girone come al solito facile, Udinese la vedo dura...


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma meglio cosi che nabbule ed inter hanno un girone facile...Piu vanno avanti meglio è


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Settembre 2012)

comincia l'Europa League... con tre tifosi svedesi accoltellati a Napoli


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2012)

Udine gia fuori
Lazio pure molto probabilmente, stasera contro il totocoso prenderanno un imbarcata


----------



## Heisenberg (20 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> comincia l'Europa League... con tre tifosi svedesi accoltellati a Napoli



Dov'è la novità ?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Dov'è la novità ?



Non son stati scippati


----------



## Heisenberg (20 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non son stati scippati



I coltelli di chi erano secondo te ?


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Dov'è la novità ?



che erano svedesi


----------



## DannySa (20 Settembre 2012)

Il bello è che erano pure tifosi svedesi del Napoli  ma sì chi se frega


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Settembre 2012)

Benissimo le italiane... 

grandi Roten da 0-2 a 2-2 in casa del Twente!!


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Settembre 2012)

6 partite tra CL/europa legue nessuna sconfitta.

Ho visto totocoso-lazio. Strano la lazio ha giocato seriamente oh.

Ma la cosa piu incredibile erano i tifosi della lazio? Ma quanto casino facevano? Praticamente cantavano solo loro gli inglesi non si sentivano neanche. Sembrava la lazio giocare in casa

Tra rubentini, nabbuletani e questi non so proprio chi sia il piu caldo


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2012)

L'inter sta vincendo 0-1 contro il Neftchi, gol di tacco di cotechigno...

il Neftchi non perde in casa in Europa dal 1999


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2012)

L'udine stasera si prenderà una bella imbarcata dal liverpool


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'inter sta vincendo 0-1 contro il Neftchi, gol di tacco di cotechigno...
> 
> il Neftchi non perde in casa in Europa dal 1999



quante partite ha giocato in europa dal 1999 ad oggi?


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> quante partite ha giocato in europa dal 1999 ad oggi?



non conta, è imbatutto dal 1999  
così come lo Juve Stadium non è mai stato vinto in Europa


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2012)

cosa fa lo Sporting Lisbona  sotto 3-0 col Videoton


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> cosa fa lo Sporting Lisbona  sotto 3-0 col Videoton


Leggendo le prime righe di Wikipedia:
Il Videoton FC è una società calcistica con sede a *Székesfehérvár*, in Ungheria.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2012)

*Hannover - Levante 2-1*

Grande rimonta dei Roten, in 10 contro 11 e sotto di un goal per 80 minuti, ribaltano il risultato, con Huszti e Ya Konan, sconfiggendo il Levante di Gekas e Oba Oba Martins. E andiamo in testa al girone! Fantastici!


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Leggendo le prime righe di Wikipedia:
> Il Videoton FC è una società calcistica con sede a *Székesfehérvár*, in Ungheria.



ahahahahah fantastico...


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2012)

Che scarsoni sti qua dell'udinese mamma mia, come abbiamo fatto a perdere?


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che scarsoni sti qua dell'udinese mamma mia, come abbiamo fatto a perdere?



Beh a settembre noi di solito siamo il Babbo Natale della serie A!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Ottobre 2012)

Benissimo Inter e Lazio, che tral'altro è prima nel suo girone da sola. Per l'Udinese un pareggio in Inghilterra andrebbe benissimo, mentre il Napoli.. Va be lasciamo perdere.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Udinese


----------



## iceman. (4 Ottobre 2012)

L'arbitro' di napoli psv e' villas boas


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> , come abbiamo fatto a perdere?


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2012)

Udine farebbe meglio a concentrarsi su l'europa legue potrebbe davvero arrivare lontano


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Udine farebbe meglio a concentrarsi su l'europa legue potrebbe davvero arrivare lontano



Fino a 45 minuti fa erano delle scamorze,ora possono andare lontano???Deciditi tifo'o!


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Fino a 45 minuti fa erano delle scamorze,ora possono andare lontano???Deciditi tifo'o!


Quella di prima era una gufata...sappiamo come funziona il nostro forum


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quella di prima era una gufata...sappiamo come funziona il nostro forum



Vabbe',allora impegnati a gufare l'inter per domenica che ti vedo potente!


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Ottobre 2012)

Che goal ha fatto Suarez, pazzesco.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Ottobre 2012)

Grandissima impresa dell'Udinese, complimenti davvero! Meritavano un'affermazione europea dopo tanta sfortuna in questi anni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Ottobre 2012)

L'Udinese è quindicesima, il Liverpool quattordicesima, l'una è l'equivalente dell'altra nell'altro paese.
Bella vittoria senz'altro ma non è più il Liverpool che arrivava in finale di Champions.


----------



## 2515 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Van Bommel grande come sempre. Tifa per noi.


----------



## Frikez (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che scarsoni sti qua dell'udinese mamma mia, come abbiamo fatto a perdere?



ehm


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Ottobre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Van Bommel grande come sempre. Tifa per noi.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2012)

grazie a questi bei risultati dell'europa league (napoli escluso) siamo vicini alla Germania come coefficiente per ora e siamo pari con la Francia

classifica del ranking di quest'anno

SPAGNA 6.142
INGHILTERRA 5.714
UCRAINA 5.000
GERMANIA 4.928
ITALIA 4.916
FRANCIA 4.916
PORTOGALLO 4.583


----------



## 2515 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Quante ******* scrivono in giro.. Ora scrivono che il Milan ha scaricato van bommel convinti che fosse bollito, ma quando mai?? A lui un altro anno gliel'hanno proposto, ma voleva finire la carriera al psv. Non c'é proprio vergogna se si tratta di infierire sul milan ormai.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> grazie a questi bei risultati dell'europa league (napoli escluso) siamo vicini alla Germania come coefficiente per ora e siamo pari con la Francia
> 
> classifica del ranking di quest'anno
> 
> ...


Ma i 4 posti in champions c'è speranza di riguadagnarli?


----------



## Lollo7zar (5 Ottobre 2012)

toto'  che fuoriclasse


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> grazie a questi bei risultati dell'europa league (napoli escluso) siamo vicini alla Germania come coefficiente per ora e siamo pari con la Francia
> 
> classifica del ranking di quest'anno
> 
> ...


È la somma che fa il totale. E poi ne abbiamo da recuperare 12, come minimo dovremmo essere anche sopra.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Van Bommel grande come sempre. Tifa per noi.



Grande Generale! 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



2515 ha scritto:


> Quante ******* scrivono in giro.. Ora scrivono che il Milan ha scaricato van bommel convinti che fosse bollito, ma quando mai?? A lui un altro anno gliel'hanno proposto, ma voleva finire la carriera al psv. Non c'é proprio vergogna se si tratta di infierire sul milan ormai.



E' lo sport del momento!


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È la somma che fa il totale. E poi ne abbiamo da recuperare 12, come minimo dovremmo essere anche sopra.



no no aspetta... è impossibile recuperare subito, ma nei prossimi anni se teniamo il passo dei tedeschi, questi 12 punti li perdono... il prossimo anno sparisce il coefficiente del 2008/09 dove i tedeschi ci hanno battuto di 1.3 punti per cui se anche perdiamo, ma meno di 1.3 punti, in realtà abbiamo guadagnato qualcosa. 

Il problema è che il prossimo anno ci sorpasserà il Portogallo, sul quale dobbiamo guadagnare almeno 2 punti quest'anno...


----------



## tamba84 (5 Ottobre 2012)

grande udinese ieri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> no no aspetta... è impossibile recuperare subito, ma nei prossimi anni se teniamo il passo dei tedeschi, questi 12 punti li perdono... il prossimo anno sparisce il coefficiente del 2008/09 dove i tedeschi ci hanno battuto di 1.3 punti per cui se anche perdiamo, ma meno di 1.3 punti, in realtà abbiamo guadagnato qualcosa.
> 
> Il problema è che il prossimo anno ci sorpasserà il Portogallo, sul quale dobbiamo guadagnare almeno 2 punti quest'anno...


Ci vorranno molti, troppi anni prima di agguantare la Germania, siamo 12 punti sotto e in media si possono recuperare un paio di punti all'anno a meno di cataclismi nel calcio dei propri vicini. Intanto Francia e Portogallo sono alle calcagna.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Ottobre 2012)

L'autogol di Seitaridis in Panathinakos-Lazio è da conservare e rivedere nei momenti tristi ahahaha clamoroso!


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Ottobre 2012)

wow il napoli sta subendo una batosta dal dnipro  il calcio italiano è ai minimi storici


----------



## Hammer (25 Ottobre 2012)

i napoletani gridano al gombloddo per ogni cosa per poi fare figuracce come queste...ma per favore


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Ottobre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>



ahhahahah


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2012)

E l'Udinese le sta prendendo dallo Young Boys


----------



## iceman. (25 Ottobre 2012)

Dai ma che roba e'? Aronica Gemelli Rosati Coccodel, dossena

son scarsissimi. 

ehhh ma i pozzo son da ammirare...godo e non poco


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2012)

i roten al 93esimo


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Novembre 2012)

Il nabbule ed udinese stanno perdendo in casa, babba bia che scarpari. Ma come abbiamo fatto a perdere contro l'udinese???


----------



## robs91 (8 Novembre 2012)

Tripletta Cavani


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Novembre 2012)

Ci lamentiamo, ci lamentiamo, intanto l'Inter ha ammazzato il girone insieme al Kazan; la Lazio è prima, se vince(è avanti 2-0); il Napoli nonostante tutto è secondo e con buone possibilità di superare il turno.
L'unico fallimento(ci sono ancora possibilità di superare il turno)è stato quello dell'Udinese al quale, però, non gira bene neanche in campionato, quindi...


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Novembre 2012)

Intanto l'udine salute l'Europa legue che sta perdendo 2-0 contro l'azhi... che scandalo 3 l'anno scorso ultimi nel girone di europa league...  e pensare che dopo liverpool credevo che passassero


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Novembre 2012)

all'udinese dovrebbero impedirgli di andare in europa ._. ogni anno fa figure misere...


----------



## juventino (22 Novembre 2012)

Il Napoli va avanti intanto.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Novembre 2012)

napoli al 93' su rigore di Cavani... passano il turno come secondi


----------



## Van The Man (23 Novembre 2012)

Alla vigilia dell'ultimo turno abbiamo 22 squadre su 24 già promosse. Nel mare magnum delle partite in programma ce ne saranno soltanto 3 con la qualificazione in palio (Udinese-Liverpool, Young Boys-Anji, Tottenham-Panathinaikos), più qualche altra partita dove ci sarà da dirimere la questione primo o secondo posto, che in EL è abbastanza relativa essendoci un livello più basso. Direi che per l'ennesima volta questa competizione mostra la corda a livello di format.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Novembre 2012)

stuttgart


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Novembre 2012)

non pensavo che il Levante fosse così forte (soprattutto dopo averlo battuto rimontando da 0-1 a 2-1 in 10 contro 11), ieri partita inutile col Twente, 0-0 con pochissime emozioni, ma anche vincendo non sarebbe stato aritmetico il primo posto... bisogna prendere un punto a Valencia, sarà durissima

squadre che occupano il primo posto come Anzhi, Atletico, Fenerbache, Bordeaux, Lione, Lazio, Kharkiv, più il Chelsea che arriverà dalla Champions e sarà testa di serie, sono avversarie contro le quali non avremmo praticamente speranze, se vogliamo avere qualche speranza di vedere almeno gli ottavi dobbiamo assolutamente passare per primi..... 

Forza Hannover


----------



## Van The Man (23 Novembre 2012)

Ho detto una vaccata, è in ballo la qualificazione anche nel girone dello Stoccarda, con Copenhagen e Steaua che giocheranno lo scontro diretto (ai romeni basta il pari, una vittoria con qualunque punteggio promuove i danesi, il tutto presupponendo che gli svevi non perdano in casa contro il Molde), e nel Girone G, dove sono in ballo ancora Basilea e Videoton (agli svizzeri basta un punto contro il già promosso Genk)


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2012)

clamoroso alla fine quasi tutte le squadre che temevo passassero per prime son passate per seconde


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## Roten1896 (7 Dicembre 2012)

Datemi l'Inter 

intanto la Germania continua a macinare punti nel ranking, ha qualificato 7 squadre su 7 nelle due competizioni (e il fatto viene celebrato con questa immagine), mentre l'Italia è a 5 su 6


----------



## Bawert (7 Dicembre 2012)

Lazio-Borussia M.
Inter-Benfica
Napoli-Hannover


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Dicembre 2012)

io ho sorteggiato con un programmino automatico 

1) INTERNAZIONALE - HANNOVER 96
2) BAYER LEVERKUSEN - LIVERPOOL
3) ATLETICO DE MADRID - STEAUA
4) NAPOLI - RUBIN KAZAN
5) DINAMO KIEV - VIKTORIA PLZEN
6) LEVANTE - METALIST KHARKIV
7) ANZHI - CFR CLUJ
8) MONCHENGLADBACH - OLYMPIACOS
9) TOTTENHAM - LIONE
10) STUTTGART - GENK
11) ZENIT - LAZIO
12) SPARTA PRAHA - BORDEAUX
13) BATE BORISOV - BENFICA
14) BASILEA - CHELSEA
15) NEWCASTLE - DNIPRO
16) AJAX - FENERBACHE


----------



## Bawert (8 Dicembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io ho sorteggiato con un programmino automatico
> 
> 1) INTERNAZIONALE - HANNOVER 96
> 2) BAYER LEVERKUSEN - LIVERPOOL
> ...



come si chiama?


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Eto'o... Eto'o... l'hanno visto... con le rose...


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Dicembre 2012)

ahhaah se l'inder passa puo incontrare il totocoso.

zenti-liverpool interessante

cosi come chelsea-ajax se entrambe passano i 16esimi.

La lazio se passa contro il mundhcblach coso puo incontare lo stoccarda.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2013)

Intanto il sommo del calcio spalleti sta prendendo 3 peri dal liverpool ne manca uno e tornano a casa dopo il vantaggio del 2-0 a san pietro burgo


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Febbraio 2013)

Benissimo due italiane agli ottavi, sperando che almeno una riesca ad arrivare ai quarti. Peccato per il Napoli, che squadra del menga..


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2013)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Benissimo due italiane agli ottavi, sperando che almeno una riesca ad arrivare ai quarti. Peccato per il Napoli, che squadra del menga..


l'inter deve giocare col totocoso credo che prenderanno un imbarcata


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Febbraio 2013)

sarà una bella partita inter-tottenham, invece Lazio-Stoccarda mi sembra nettamente superiore la Lazio, peccato per l'uscita dell'Atletico, spero vadano avanti Chelsea e Liverpool altrimenti che europa league rimane :S


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2013)

La Lazio può andare avanti, fossi in loro punterei forte sull'EL, tanto in CL non ci arrivano in campionato. Inter-Tottenham sarà una bella sfida, fossi nei nerazzurri non la prenderei sotto gamba.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Febbraio 2013)

Peccato per il Liverpool e praticamente finita e un peccato erano quasi riusciti a fare la remuntata che EL scarsa quest'anno, Il chelsea andrà ai supplementari se va bene.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Febbraio 2013)

Liverpool fuori, Chelsea gol all'ultimo e che gol hazard, finisce che l'inter la vince sta coppa viste le pretendenti scarse.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Febbraio 2013)

Per me vincerà una squadra russa, lo Zenit o l'Anzhi.  Per loro era fondamentale passare questo turno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Finale Anzhi-Kazan.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2013)

La grande partita, anzi, la grande battaglia di stasera, mi ha ricordato perché mi sono *innamorato di questa squadra. 
*Lottato come leoni fino alla fine. Gol subito all'ultimo istante, al 98', segno che non abbiamo mai smesso di crederci.
Sempre fiero dei miei ROTEN!* +Hannover 96 
Grazie del vostro impegno.
Usciamo a testa altissima!

*






Tra le tedesche passa solo lo Stoccarda, il che è un bene per l'Italia, ma è probabile che la Germania quest'anno ne piazzi 3 ai quarti di Champions.


----------



## Serginho (21 Febbraio 2013)

E ora tutti a guardare i rigori tra Ajax e Steaua Bucarest


----------



## Stex (21 Febbraio 2013)

saltate un po di squadre tedesche inglesi e spagnole mi pare...


----------



## rossovero (22 Febbraio 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> saltate un po di squadre tedesche inglesi e spagnole mi pare...



Ecatombe di quelle tedesche: 3/4 fuori (Leverkusen, Gladbach e Hannover). Solo il VfB è rimasto, ma aveva anche l'avversario più abbordabile.


----------



## rossovero (22 Febbraio 2013)

Un resoconto per gli amanti delle statistiche: delle 16 squadre approdate agli ottavi, troviamo ben 11 nazioni differenti. Russia e Inghilterra presenteranno 3 squadre a testa, 2 l'Italia e 1 per Germania, Spagna, Francia, Portogallo, Svizzera, Turchia, Rep.Ceca e Romania.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2013)

Speriamo che la Lazie butti fuori lo stoccarda


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2013)

Non ho piu parole per descrivere il Chelsea


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Marzo 2013)

occhio che Anzhi e Chelsea potrebbero uscire...la prima ha pareggiato in casa 0-0 contro il Newcastle, mentre il Chelsea ha perso 1-0 a Bucarest


----------



## Serginho (7 Marzo 2013)

La Lazio deve provare a vincerla, ha fatto sempre bene durante tutta la competizione e può battere chiunque delle rimaste in gioco


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Il Chelsea è un disonore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2013)

Incredibile l'eliminazione dell'Anzhi  oddio, incredibile, vedendo la sfida col Newcastle... però, secondo me, erano i favoriti  la Lazio può davvero tentare di vincerla.


----------



## Frikez (15 Marzo 2013)

Lazio e Fenerbahce giocheranno entrambe le gare a porte chiuse, interessante..non avere la spinta dei tifosi turchi è un'ottima cosa


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Lazio e Fenerbahce giocheranno entrambe le gare a porte chiuse, interessante..non avere la spinta dei tifosi turchi è un'ottima cosa


Sei sicuro? Il Fenerbache ( a detta di sky) giocherà a porte aperte perche hanno scontato la squalifica


----------



## Frikez (15 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro? Il Fenerbache ( a detta di sky) giocherà a porte aperte perche hanno scontato la squalifica



Ho controllato, hai ragione. Comunque avevo letto questa notizia su eurosport però ora l'hanno modificata, evidentemente si sono accorti di aver scritto una boiata.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Aprile 2013)

Chelsea-Rubin Kazan 3-1

Tottenham-Basilea 2-2 (uscito in barella Bale, secondo me rischia un sacco di mesi)

fenerbahce-Lazio 2-0

Benfica-Newcastle 3-1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Aprile 2013)

Tottenham e Lazio rischiano grosso


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Aprile 2013)

Chelsea gia in semifinale nonostante ha perso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Aprile 2013)

Rubin Kazan-Chelsea 3-2
Lazio-Fenerbache 1-1
Newcastle-Benfica 1-1 
Basilea-Tottenham sono ai supplementari

Qualificate:

Chelsea
Fenerbache
Benfica


----------



## chicagousait (11 Aprile 2013)

Rigori per Basilea e Tottenham

Basilea in semifinale. 'mazza che schifezza di rigore che ha tirato Adebayor


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Aprile 2013)

Passato il Basilea ai rigori  semifinale scarsetta  l'uniche sono il Chelsea e il benfica.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Aprile 2013)

Adebayyoraaaa


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Aprile 2013)

Contento per il Basilea, spero vincano la coppa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Aprile 2013)

*Europa League*

Fenerbache-Benfica
Basilea-Chelsea​


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2013)

tiferò Benfica


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2013)

Anche qui è stata apparecchiata la finale Chelsea-Benfica. Tifo Basilea ovviamente.


----------



## juventino (12 Aprile 2013)

Il Benfica è già in finale. Il Fenerbahce è passato con la Lazio solo grazie ad episodi molto fortunosi, come squadra vale poco. Molto più dura per il Chelsea, che si trova di fronte un Basilea rivelazione del torneo.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Aprile 2013)

Il Basilea gioca molto bene e avrebbe strameritato di vincere contro il Tottenham ben prima dei rigori.
Tifo proprio Basilea e spero in una supercoppa europea Borussia-Basilea


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Aprile 2013)

Tifo per il Chelsea e come seconda il Benfica


----------



## rossovero (12 Aprile 2013)

Tiferó Basilea e per il Benfica di Rui... poi in finale facciano come vogliono.


----------

